# Trout to 25" reds to 35"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report*
*By Captain Chris Martin*

What is going on with the big trout this season? Back-to-back 25-inch was released on Wednesday during horrible winds. "According to Guide Harold Dworaczyk of Bay Flats Lodge reported redfish limits to 28 inches while drifting the marsh with live bait. Winds blew stiff from the S-SW at 23 mph or better."

The lodge welcomes back 32-guests Thursday for a busy Friday. We wish everyone a safe Memorial Day weekend.

*Mike B.*
05-24-2012
Beautiful Facilities! I travel Internationally and stay in five star hotels that can't match your facilities! Clean and well maintained. Your chefs and Lori are professional and polite. Our fishing guide, Captain Cooper, was outstanding. Not only did he put us on fish, he never rested, making sure we were having fun! Best bay charter ever. I look forward to waterfowl hunting and fishing this year. Congrats on such a well-run operation! Mike B.-Houston

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more good ones from Friday*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Couple More*

*Michelle P.*
05-25-2012
I really enjoyed your team's effort in making the trip relaxing. I love that Bay Flats Lodge is not commercialized like other venues. Your group took care of our needs without placing any restrictions, come and go as you please with a sign of when food will be served and fishing departure. Great job & I can't wait to come back!

*Richard L.*
05-25-2012
Steve boldt was our guide. he did great job. Food was wonderful. Very nice place will recommend to friends and business associates. Thanks chris

*Dolin A.*
05-25-2012
Chris,We had a great time and caught fish even under what I understand were pretty tough conditions. Your facility is immaculate, looks like it was built yesterday. Harold was a lot of fun, professional and customer oriented. The rest of your staff are also very customer friendly. Hope to come back sometime. Dolin A.


----------

